# F1 Racing on Fox TV



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

If anyone is interested,  The Turkish Granx Prix and the next 3 F1 Grand Prix races will be broadcast tape delayed on Fox tv channel. East coast time for the tape delay is start 3:00pm till 5:00 pm Sunday. Time to break out those open wheeled indy type cars and tear up the track! Long live high reving 18,000+ rpm light weight open wheeled race cars.:woohoo:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Gary!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Gary. Not that I hate Nascar, it just has too much of racing airtime. Or Monster Trucks? They are on Speed channel all the time. We used to get such great variety but not so much any more. It would be nice to see some European Rally Racing on our programming as well.
By the Way, does anybody know why there are never any Americans in Formula 1 any more? We certainly have to have enough talent somewhere?
Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

yup time for F! to be further embarshed by Yankie cominators at fox trying to sound like they have half a clue again.. I rue this time of year in 
F1 Speeds biased morons are bad enough, but Fox? Double yikes..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I actually really like the F1 on SPEED announce team of Varsha, Hobbs, Matchett & Windsor. They have great chemistry with Varsha on the call, Matchett with the technical & strategy insight, Windsor knowing who to talk with during the pit walk-abouts, and Hobbs with the 'alternate view' and occasional wisecrack to bust up some of the seriousness.

You want a crap announce team, try the ABC team for the Indy 500 of Scott Goodyear and Eddie Cheever . . .


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Gary! I've been a Nascar fan my entire life but it has been getting boring. The Grand Prix of China in the rain, that was exciting!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I actually really like the F1 on SPEED announce team of Varsha, Hobbs, Matchett & Windsor. They have great chemistry with Varsha on the call, Matchett with the technical & strategy insight, Windsor knowing who to talk with during the pit walk-abouts, and Hobbs with the 'alternate view' and occasional wisecrack to bust up some of the seriousness.
> 
> You want a crap announce team, try the ABC team for the Indy 500 of Scott Goodyear and Eddie Cheever . . .


Oh I agree with that Doba, I find the speed team Ok and better then most, Varsa I find a tad too full of himself and I always like Machett till he started his man Crush on Hamilton which still continues with Hobbssy.. Hobbs well he's crude wasn't much of a driver ever but adds some opps moments. I guess I just miss Murry Walker lol.....I would forgive them all this weekend if they didn't tell me all through the show how Hamilbum is wallowing around in 15th spot for more then 5 minutes in a row.. The best part of the race team there is Windsor he should be the lead in my opinion. He actually has a clue is fairly unbiased.. Loved practice today hobbs going how great Hamilton's car control is ( ya as long as he has the dominent car and is leading) as it slide down the track sideways.. yup he's reeaaall good almost Dale Jr good lol...Maybe its his crew chief?

Dave

Oh my biggest peeve? aring it 5 hours after its over....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'm just glad the races are broadcast delayed during the afternoon. Friggin' missed Spain when it only came on live. I think the crew simplifies it a bit for the Fox broadcast, but I really like the team too.

I saw Hobbs drive once that I remember, for BMW in a CSL (?) in IMSA. I do remember that he was accessible to the local TV media in OK, and good too - I remember being really excited about going to that race. Of course the star driver was Peter Gregg, and he didn't do interviews.... 

Hobbs doesn't show quite the manlove for Button that he did Young Lewis, but seemed excited that a Brit in the points lead won Monaco from the pole for the first time since Jackie Stewart, or some such stat. He's a homer.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I'm just glad the races are broadcast delayed during the afternoon. Friggin' missed Spain when it only came on live. I think the crew simplifies it a bit for the Fox broadcast, but I really like the team too.
> 
> I saw Hobbs drive once that I remember, for BMW in a CSL (?) in IMSA. I do remember that he was accessible to the local TV media in OK, and good too - I remember being really excited about going to that race. Of course the star driver was Peter Gregg, and he didn't do interviews....
> 
> Hobbs doesn't show quite the manlove for Button that he did Young Lewis, but seemed excited that a Brit in the points lead won Monaco from the pole for the first time since Jackie Stewart, or some such stat. He's a homer.


DVR I get up around 7 watch it with a slight tape delay. chances of not seeing the results on my computer are very slim as I do a F1 RSS feed to my desktop and always forget to turn it off. will try to do it for tomorrow and not log in till after the race lol...Did you see Q this AM? Hammy Hamster is in for a ton of hurt bad car so so driver.. not gonna be a factor tomorrow although we will get 33 minutes watching him wallow around back again..lol..BTw not a Hamilton fan in case you didn't notice, like him right up there with Dale Sr and Jr.

Cool New Rolex on Speed this aft. whoot!

Dave


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm glad we get to see it at all. I can remember F1 NEVER being on the tube.

Please don't mention NASFARCE and F1 in the same sentence. I want to see cars that are BUILT not handed out. Granted: F1 has a great deal of politics, but it's still car builder vs car builder.

At least Danny Sulivan isn't doing the color anymore!

6.1 Gs of braking: THAT'S performance.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

smalltime said:


> I'm glad we get to see it at all. I can remember F1 NEVER being on the tube.
> 
> Please don't mention NASFARCE and F1 in the same sentence. I want to see cars that are BUILT not handed out. Granted: F1 has a great deal of politics, but it's still car builder vs car builder.
> 
> ...


We used to get F1 a week late in Canada, Jackie Stweart and Brian Williams did the coverage I loved it, but I do remember watching Pironi passing Gilles on the last lap at Imola and was really peeved when they intrupted the show to bring a live feed from Belguim..much rather get up at 6 and see live to delay any day now.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree 100%
I LOVE getting up early and waking up everyone in the house with the start.

One day I will go to Spa for the F1 race.

Now If I could only get "Hockey night in Canada" for the finals, I'd be set.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A vid I posted on the Tube from USGP practice in 2007 --


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I need that sound looped for my race nights!

I was fortunate enough to go to two USGPs at Indy '02 & '04. I will NEVER forget that sound.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You know it really sucks that there is no F1 in the U.S. I don't quite understand how Hungary and Turkey can make it happen, and nobody can commit to an acceptable site here. Of course, there were all the years with really marginal U.S. races, east and west. Parking lots in Las Vegas? Dallas? Phoenix? At least Detroit tied in to cars. I didn't make it to Indy, figured I would at some point but I never thought it would have such a short life. I wish I had!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> You know it really sucks that there is no F1 in the U.S. I don't quite understand how Hungary and Turkey can make it happen, and nobody can commit to an acceptable site here. Of course, there were all the years with really marginal U.S. races, east and west. Parking lots in Las Vegas? Dallas? Phoenix? At least Detroit tied in to cars. I didn't make it to Indy, figured I would at some point but I never thought it would have such a short life. I wish I had!


US track owners are not willing to loose money by paying Bernie LL Greedmaster Ecelstone for the "right" to run a F-1 event. Long Beach checked out of F-1 decades ago 'cause they had this idea that should actually make a profit running a race not pay through thier nose for Bernie's travelling circuis. Look at the new countries on the F-1 calendar: China, Turkey, Bahrain, Sinapore... They are all trying to gain international status by hosting a F-1 event. So, Bernie the bloodsucker can fleece them for a ton of cash. BE has come a long way from selling junior formula parts from a phone booth office and his rise to power in F-1 has certainly not been our gain. Did I mention that his grace is a lawyer by training? Sweet!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Not to start a big ruccus,but.......

The reason F1 isn't in north america is that neither the US or Canada will give government money towards it. Bernie can't work with the paltry track owners, He wants to work with governments of countries, THATS were the money is.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Last I heard race hosting 'fee' for F1 was in the $50 million dollar range. What B.S.

Can't wait for Billionaire Bernie & Sado-Max to exit F1, however both will stay around until they are dead I fear.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Last I heard race hosting 'fee' for F1 was in the $50 million dollar range. What B.S.
> 
> Can't wait for Billionaire Bernie & Sado-Max to exit F1, however both will stay around until they are dead I fear.


I dunno.. FOTA is getting stronger, may not be long till Bernie Mac and spank me big boy Mosley are on the outside looking it.. Didn't Max say take your Cars and Go home Thursday? He may be sorry FINALLY for shooting off his trap..


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I sure did like seeing Bob Jenkins back on commentary for the Indy Series. Old School.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I sure did like seeing Bob Jenkins back on commentary for the Indy Series. Old School.


I got a chance to meet hinm a few years back, REALLY nice guy.

I just wish he had a chance to go with a series that more folks watch. I hope the five folks that have versus enjoyed the race.:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I remember watching him YEARS ago, back when ESPN didn't have commercials. He just has a class way of announcing that the modern guys don't seem to have. They used to go "Through the field", and take a few laps to highlight each driver and how they are doing in the race, a good highlight for each sponsor too. Nowadays, it's commonplace to watch the entire race, and not see 5 to 10 cars mentioned or even shown. With prices these days, I wonder how sponsors feel about that. It's just not "race coverage" anymore. I think Bob made the Texas race better.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

smalltime said:


> I got a chance to meet hinm a few years back, REALLY nice guy.
> 
> I just wish he had a chance to go with a series that more folks watch. I hope the five folks that have versus enjoyed the race.:wave:


Versus is free with Fios.. if you don't have Fiber ya should be out cutting your lawn anyways..lol


Dave


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*No Ferrari or Mercades*

Hi All:

Did you hear on the race Sunday that Ferrari and Mercades will not ( maybe ) be racing next year.

www.koinhedz.com

Voxxer


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Voxxer said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Did you hear on the race Sunday that Ferrari and Mercades will not ( maybe ) be racing next year.
> 
> ...


All ten current teams have pledged not to return if the new rules stay in place. But I'm sure BE has some great new ones lined up - Chery, Lifan, Tata..... outside shot, maybe Citroen can finally make it to F1.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It is 8 teams, and a couple of those must be very nervous. In fact this week is huge for motorsport and anything could happen on Friday.

It tells you how much F1 has lost the plot when a guy from the same country as the current WDC and likely the next one, who has followed F1 since 1973 and been to 20-30 races (wish it was more, but its always been bloody expensive), would not give a hoot if the whole thing disapeared up its own exhaust.

That is how badly MM and BE have screwed it up for their own gain.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

coach61 said:


> Versus is free with Fios.. if you don't have Fiber ya should be out cutting your lawn anyways..lol
> 
> 
> Dave


I would LOVE to get it, we have Dish now and enjoy it alot, But it costs a ton to add versus. Of course I would have gotten to the RED WINGs on saturday if I had it.

GO WINGS !


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

We had Dish, but North Texas and dish's do not get along in the spring I was for ever getting the wind blowing it all over..Plus Dish network Basic is about 35 bucks more a month then a premier Fios package...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Fios Rules! Converted from Direct TV several years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Know what I hated the most about the whole Speed Channel crock of rocks the most! Is that when ESPN bought the channel, POOF there went all of the really good stuff, go carts, mini-cups, 1/4 scale, legends car racing, lawn mower racing, belt sander racing, some dirt track, sprint cars, Trans AM and many more that I am missing. Just so we can listen to constant NASCAR BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. I can only stand so much BLAH,BLAH. I hardly ever watch the Speed channel anymore because of that. I do however tune in to watch the SCCA races. What a waste of bandwidth. JMPO!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

partspig said:


> Know what I hated the most about the whole Speed Channel crock of rocks the most! Is that when ESPN bought the channel, POOF there went all of the really good stuff, go carts, mini-cups, 1/4 scale, legends car racing, lawn mower racing, belt sander racing, some dirt track, sprint cars, Trans AM and many more that I am missing. Just so we can listen to constant NASCAR BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. I can only stand so much BLAH,BLAH. I hardly ever watch the Speed channel anymore because of that. I do however tune in to watch the SCCA races. What a waste of bandwidth. JMPO!


I agree... I used to love watching Trans-Am etc and Laughed and fought for Lawn mower racing.. I don't really mind watching nascabs wreck but jebbers do I need 6 hours of pre-show to watch 4 hours of follow my leader?


Dave


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

So we are angry that there is a channel that covers the wrong type of racing?

They just finished a telecast where they covered a large portion of the 24 hours of Le Mans. I think it's awsome to see that much.
Could they do better? Shure, I'd love to see dirt late models (oops they have that). Or maybe Grand Am (they have that too) and maybe some SBK for good measure. (get the picture?)

Not to start anything But we have it pretty good. You could be a hockey fan and have to pay for EVERYTHING!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

smalltime said:


> So we are angry that there is a channel that covers the wrong type of racing?
> 
> They just finished a telecast where they covered a large portion of the 24 hours of Le Mans. I think it's awsome to see that much.
> Could they do better? Shure, I'd love to see dirt late models (oops they have that). Or maybe Grand Am (they have that too) and maybe some SBK for good measure. (get the picture?)
> ...


I concur. I remember getting a minimal update on the 1970 Le Mans during Wide World of Sports. In 1971, the Can-Am series was on actual TV - I think it was CBS. I remember these events because they were simply remarkable at the time.

There is no doubt that Speed could improve it's product. Any company should strive for continuous improvement least they be left in the marketplace's equivalent of the pits. However, I'd take today's Speed over nadda any day of the week.

Russ the... red eyed from O.D.ing on Le Mans coverage...Hutt


----------

